# Possible conversion of my Kingsford offset smoker.



## calis (Jul 27, 2010)

I am considering the possibility of adding an afterburner to my smoker.  I normally would be opposed to this entire line of thought, but circumstances have forced me to consider it. I would still like to smoke with sticks for the first three hours or so...what I understand matters most for smoke. But then I'd like to fire up the propane and finish the job up. My ability to store wood has severely diminished, so I can't really keep much on hand now.

     Can I safely burn my sticks _above _the propane burner in the firebox? Would it be wise to go ahead and have a chip (and maybe water) box in there during the propane cooking? I've already lost half the summer with no smoke, I'm really missing it.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Aug 18, 2010)

I see no reason you could not use the sticks and gas.A bit expensive,but ya gotta do...

Have fun and,


----------

